
Twitter's Weird Lock In - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/04/21/twitters-weird-lock-in/
======
iamdave
What ever happened to using social networks the way we used them in the late
1990's? Having fun with your friends? I get it that these sites have plans to
monetize and become successful businesses, that doesn't mean you have to vote
with your wallet too whether or not it's worth being a part of.

~~~
alexro
There are still plenty of networks/forums where people continue having fun
with their buddies, it is just that techcrunch doesn't write about them.

